# Egg share and weight issues



## riajane (Oct 10, 2005)

When I went for my first egg share appointment, I was told my BMI has to be 30 or less. It was 32 at the the time. I have PCOS so weight loss is a major issue for me. 
7 months later, I have watched what I eat, but not to the point of being excessive as i don't want to be miserable all the time. I go to the gym regularly and have built up a fair amount of muscle mass, as I used to weight train when I was a teenager and the muscle comes back really quickly. I also stopped smoking.  
I feel fitter and healthier than I have in a long long time, but i haven't actually lost any weight. But i have gone down a clothes size. 
I spoke to the clinic the other day, and she told me that I need to get weighed ( I don't own any scales) and to phone when I have had a fitness assesment done by my gym trainer. She made me feel as I have a chance of being able to go ahead with the egg share if I am fit enough. But before they were adamant about the 30 bmi. 

Do you think I stand a chance? Is it worth me getting my hopes up? Should i just bite the bullet and do the Cambridge liquid diet for a month to shift the 14 lb i need to lose but can't?


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

I think you will be fine - most of your fat will be muscle now so your BMI is bound to be lower.

Well done for giving up smoking, dieting and going to the gym - you deserve a massive pat on the back.

Good luck with your appointment - Have blown you some bubbles for luck

Tazza xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Your story sounds similar to mine a few months back.I was really worried about getting onto the egg share scheme cos of my BMI, its about the same as you.

When I went to Care I gave them all my details accuratly with no little fibs on height or weight or hip measurements and they were fine about it,think its more of a guideline.Really hope it goes well for you,I am sure it will be fine.

Kelly x


----------

